
BART director Tom Radulovich explains Bay Area transportation failings - apsec112
http://sf.streetsblog.org/2016/11/17/exit-interview-director-tom-radulovich-reflects-on-20-years-with-bart/
======
apsec112
Some very interesting quotes in here....

"We have, for example, the physical connection between Caltrain and BART at
Millbrae, but we haven’t coordinated schedules, so sometimes there’s a long
wait. And we don’t hold trains if a train is late, so we don’t guarantee the
meet.... BART and Caltrain just don’t talk to each other and haven’t since the
divorce."

